# Run of the House!



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Got Rini out this morning for a nail trim and brush. Brought her downstairs to do this (normally keep her upstairs). I used to let her run in the living room but after she freaked out after a vet visit she has been so terrified of anywhere apart from upstairs, I haven't been able to let her down as she would race to get back upstairs to her condo. 
Well she was chilling on the freezer when I'd finished brushing her so I thought I would let her down in the kitchen. She walked about, then nervously tiptoed into the living room through the hallway. Then she was fleeing in and out of the living room, into the dining room, kitchen and right up to the front door. She binkied and went mental and then chilled out in the dining room next to the table XD

I was so happy she hasnt been able to come down for ages! 

Also, I've been popping her in the garden when it's been nice (in her old dog crate, just bought her a new 6'x4' metal run!). I was wanting her to get used to outdoor noises again and get more confident as again, since she freaked out after a vet visit, she has been scared of being outside. I used to groom her outside when she was having a heavy molt as I could just let the fur blow away. But I tried after the vet incident and she freaked and launched herself onto my shoulder from the table. So I hadn't tried since. 
But after letting her in the crate outside a few time, I popped her on top and she stayed while I groomed her abit! Which is great!
I'm really glad with her progress! I'm so happy she is relaxing a bit better, she is a really defensive, nervous bunny. 

I'm also thinking of getting her a friend. I want to get an already neutered rabbit male around the same age but it's gonna be hard to find one. I need to get one a similar size to her as her cage doesnt have enough head height for a larger bunny. I'm really interested in a mini lop. Or a lion head, netherland dwarf or dwarf hotot. But it's gonna be hard to find one in a shelter. So I might have to get a baby and keep them separate until the neutering can be done and they can be bonded. It would be a push to fit the dog crate in my room aswell as her cage!
I'm a little worried about them not making friends. I would hate to have to give the bunny away because of it. I couldn't keep 2 separate. 
So I might think more about it after I leave college and I have enough time to work on bonding them!

Anyway, I think she had a right good time out! But I wish she had company for when she is in the condo. Gave her a good stroke before leaving her and she was crunching her teeth with enjoyment! ^.^ So hard to leave her lol but college work awaits... which reminds me... should really be doing college work -_-' lmao


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

It's great when they gain a bit of confidence again 

When you say it would be hard to get one from a Shelter, why is that? 

I know that many will try and bond up pairs that they have in but if you go and see some you will often find that they will contact you when they have a single Bun come in. The advantage of this is that you can also meet the little one, check out it's personality and they will usually help you with Bonding if this is something you haven't done/don't enjoy doing


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Stufi said:


> It's great when they gain a bit of confidence again
> 
> When you say it would be hard to get one from a Shelter, why is that?
> 
> I know that many will try and bond up pairs that they have in but if you go and see some you will often find that they will contact you when they have a single Bun come in. The advantage of this is that you can also meet the little one, check out it's personality and they will usually help you with Bonding if this is something you haven't done/don't enjoy doing


Oh, because I'm wanting a mini lop ^.^' a lot of shelter bunnies will be ones that have been dumped cause they got too big or something. I've looked on pawsforthought which is a local one and I couldn't see any small looking rabbits. And they often try to bond them at the shelters as you say.

Having never been to a shelter I just imagined it would be hard to get the breed/size of rabbit that I'm looking for.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rini said:


> Oh, because I'm wanting a mini lop ^.^' a lot of shelter bunnies will be ones that have been dumped cause they got too big or something. I've looked on pawsforthought which is a local one and I couldn't see any small looking rabbits. And they often try to bond them at the shelters as you say.
> 
> Having never been to a shelter I just imagined it would be hard to get the breed/size of rabbit that I'm looking for.


There are a lot of mini lops and nethies in shelters. There are sadly a lot more reasons people dump buns than because they get too big 

Try rabbitrehome, you can search your area or a bit further afield. I have seen lots of mini lops on there, and my Tilly as an ex breeding doe rescue also. Preloved/pets4homes, and gumtree also often have breed specific rescues.


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> There are a lot of mini lops and nethies in shelters. There are sadly a lot more reasons people dump buns than because they get too big
> 
> Try rabbitrehome, you can search your area or a bit further afield. I have seen lots of mini lops on there, and my Tilly as an ex breeding doe rescue also. Preloved/pets4homes, and gumtree also often have breed specific rescues.


I agree with the above post. There are many many little buns in rescues. Bruce was in one for months before we found him. I would honestly give that a try as rabbits from rescues can be the most loving once they realise that they are safe and happy.

As with all rabbits personalities are different but you can window shop before you try.

Rabbit Rehome is a great place to start and there are lot's of friendly people on there with the knowledge to help


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Stufi said:


> I agree with the above post. There are many many little buns in rescues. Bruce was in one for months before we found him. I would honestly give that a try as rabbits from rescues can be the most loving once they realise that they are safe and happy.
> 
> As with all rabbits personalities are different but you can window shop before you try.
> 
> Rabbit Rehome is a great place to start and there are lot's of friendly people on there with the knowledge to help


Yeah I definitely would prefer a rescue bun. Someone her age as she is 4 now and I'm not sure her personality would match a little excitable baby. And I would love to be able to take her along to "try before I buy" as I'm really worried about her not getting on with them. I wouldnt want to go further afield as I dont drive myself so would have to drag someone else into it to drive me around lmao.

Do you know anymore rescue places in the tyne and wear area, preferably, newcastle upon tyne or durham. They are nearer!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

YouTube - Free Roaming Rabbit

Just wanted to show rini running around. There's a mint bit in the middle where she binkies. Slow mo binkies for the win!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i really enjoyed that video and Rini is adorable:001_wub:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> i really enjoyed that video and Rini is adorable:001_wub:


Aww thank you very much ^.^


----------

